# speedometer



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

i see alot of videos on youtube with gtos tha have a gegital speedometer were the odometer is at first i thought those were on 04 but i see more and more on 06 and 05 and i was woundering how can i do that? did it only come in certain cars?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Go to you settings and page through...one of them is the digital speedometer...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Owners manual...

Also if you want to give your car real power, push and hold the traction control botton for 30 seconds. You won't belive how much better it goes after that.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Owners manual...
> 
> Also if you want to give your car real power, push and hold the traction control botton for 30 seconds. You won't belive how much better it goes after that.


That only works if you're blonde.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> That only works if you're blonde.


lol

Technically, you can't really spin the tires without pushing the botton:lol:


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

alright funny man ..... any ways my car didnt really come with a manual but which setteings are you talking about?


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

Q8 GTO said:


> alright funny man ..... any ways my car didnt really come with a manual but which setteings are you talking about?


Just to the right of the steering wheel on the dash board there is 4 buttons in the shape of a circle. push the top left button "mode" to cycle through your digital options and the digital speedo will pop up. Also it will show how much range you have left in your tank ( based off your average fuel economy witch is located to the right of odo in the digital display) a trip meter ( to the left on digi dysp shows trip time, right fuel used), an option to switch between eng ( english mabey) and met (metric, kilometers) and of course your odometer. you can reset your trip meter by pressing top right button "set" and bottom left botton (which is a down arrow) at the same time. hope this helps.
R-key


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The user manuals can be downloaded:

GM Parts | GM Accessories | GM Parts House


Under Downloads

(Thanks, Gene)

Larry


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Second screen on: turn ignition key on while holding both mode and set buttons


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks very useful info


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Metric setting....*

..is always fun with an unsuspecting passenger


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

I never knew the trick about holding the mode and set buttons while starting it. VERY COOL!


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

